# 2000 Honda S2000 - Looking for feedback/comments



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Armed with the great advices and knowledge that I learned from this forum. I'm embarking on the adventure of my first 2-way setup with a set of Zapco RB 16.2 and the Alpine PDX 4.150, and an Alpine M650 powering a 12" MB Quart Premiere sub.

The install (to-date) with lots of pictures can be found here:
My S2000 Install

I'd very much love to hear your expert opinions and advices. 

Any recommendations/suggestions on what cross-over points/range I should start with? 

What do you think about my tweeter pod location?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I think you have done very well so far. S2k's are tricky because
a) noisy engine
b) Honda built it as a sports car, so minimal insulation
c) its convertible
d) Very little room.

Here is my suggestions ( i should add, ignore if their over the top).
a) Double up the amount of deadner on the outer skin of the door. S2k doors are bigish and a little flimsy. (hey Honda gotta make the car viable right?)

b) Cover up the service holes in the doors if you havent already. Also try to screw as much flat MDF to the inner door skin as you can & stiffen those doors up.

c) paint/seal that MDF ring for the speaker. It will quickly fall apart/get wet there.

d) Look at a 3way component set up in the front. eg HAT's 631, that is 6" in the door, 3" + 1"tweet in the kick panels. S2K's kicks aren't big, but the 3"+1" combo will just fit there. Run this active and you will have lots of quality sound in that cabin. Two smallish 4channel amps will take of all amplification & x-over duties. Something like Alpines PDX's.

e) Look at getting a sub mounted between the seats up againts the back wall. We have seen a Z3 here done like that. Maybe something you could consider. You could use a small 8" sub. Mounted that close you will feel/hear plenty off bass. Here is the link. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34831&highlight=bmw
I suggest this over a boot setup because it will bring the bass closer to you. Wont take up room in what is already a small boot. Keeps the extra weight between the wheels, thus minimises impact on handling (something key to owning an S2k in my book). Plus the two smallish 4channels will power it all up. That is active 3-way +1 sub(with a bridged feed).

f) Try and get some deadner on the firewall & some closed cell foam too. Try and shut some of that engine noise out... not easy but can be done.

Best to you.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Kool install...I can see you put emphasis in aesthetics & simplicity. Definitely a good install will produce a good SQ system. Keep us posted of any updates.

BTW, where in Cali from? If you live in SoCal we'd love to check your ride. There's a meet coming up on the 17th. For more info. check the link below.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37213


----------



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

I use to have an s2k. If I had it to do all over again I would have put the tweeters in the a-pillars. Your install looks good so far. Keep us updated. Are you still using the zapco passive crossover in conjunction with the 880prs? If so why?


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments/advices!!

*syd-monster* - I'll make sure I do (a), (b), (c). I didn't think the 3+1" will fit in the kick because the kick got whole bunch of wires behind it and is right next to the clutch pedal. I should have done some measurements. Would be great if I can get something like that fitted there. It's absolutely possible to put a smallish sub/small enclosure at the center inside cabin between the seats, maybe firing up. That'd be a good next project. Would I be better off or not to keep the 12" sub I have in the trunk if I were to do that?

*veloze* - thanks for the invite to the meet. that sounds like a great event to be at! Unfortunately I live up in nocal so I'm afraid I'll have to miss it. Wish I knew of events up here. Would love to hear live feedback about my install! Yes I'm trying to keep the install relatively simple for now with cutting of OEM parts to a minimal (Except the ones that are cheap to replace)

*s2groove* - great to hear from former owners as well! where did you run your tweeter in your last install? would you mind explaining why you'd install in a-pillar if you were to do that again? For me, I made a borderline decision to install the tweeters in the door close to the woofer. It sounds slightly more coherent there but brought the stage low. The a-pillar sounds reasonable good too with better stage but sounded a bit more scattered. Not sure exactly why.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

caraudiofan21 said:


> Thanks for the great comments/advices!!
> 
> *syd-monster* - I'll make sure I do (a), (b), (c). I didn't think the 3+1" will fit in the kick because the kick got whole bunch of wires behind it and is right next to the clutch pedal. I should have done some measurements. Would be great if I can get something like that fitted there. It's absolutely possible to put a smallish sub/small enclosure at the center inside cabin between the seats, maybe firing up. That'd be a good next project. Would I be better off or not to keep the 12" sub I have in the trunk if I were to do that?


 Well done mate. I hope I didn't come across like a knob or went too far. You have such a good start in a tuff little car.
For the 3-way front speakers, you could do, 6" in door, 3" in kick, and 1" at the a-pillar. Giving you more flexinbility a great stage height. I think one of other lads suggested that too. But what you have now is really good. Its quality gear, so finish that off first and let you ears decide the outcome.
If you do put a sub there between the seats then I think if you do it well it over power the sound of the 12" in the boot. Plus there could be cancelation or booming (ie dips or rises) in the bass frequency responce. Its hard to say as in convertibles alot more variables come into play.
I personally would remove the 12 in the boot, (saves weight too) and just have the sub near the seats. But again let your ears do the choosing.
Best to you mate.


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

*syd-monster* - great suggestions. I'll keep that in mind. I also find the 12" inadequate in the trunk with the top down. The 8" at the middle in the cabin may fix that.


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Spent some time today getting the equipments in the car. They are no good sitting in the living room 

Also fixed up the doors and posted some of the pics. It's getting late, will post more later.


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just finished with wrapping my new tweeter pods with Vinyl from ball2ufall. This is my first job, would love to hear some feedback about what I can do better!

I went with the "red label" contact cement and that worked out fine for me. See my install link for pics!


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW Thank you SO much! As a fellow s2k owner about to dive into an install alot of this is really going to help! Great install, great choice of products....great choice in car ^_^


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> e) Look at getting a sub mounted between the seats up againts the back wall. We have seen a Z3 here done like that. Maybe something you could consider. You could use a small 8" sub. Mounted that close you will feel/hear plenty off bass. Here is the link. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34831&highlight=bmw
> I suggest this over a boot setup because it will bring the bass closer to you. Wont take up room in what is already a small boot. Keeps the extra weight between the wheels, thus minimises impact on handling (something key to owning an S2k in my book). Plus the two smallish 4channels will power it all up. That is active 3-way +1 sub(with a bridged feed).
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The vinyl wrap job looks great. You did a terrific job of deadening and damping the doors. Very nicely done ! How about a couple more pics to show the doors finished and the tweeter pods in place and mounted. A few 'finished' pics...


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Vorlon said:


> syd-monster said:
> 
> 
> > e) Look at getting a sub mounted between the seats up againts the back wall. We have seen a Z3 here done like that. Maybe something you could consider. You could use a small 8" sub. Mounted that close you will feel/hear plenty off bass. Here is the link. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34831&highlight=bmw
> ...


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> The vinyl wrap job looks great. You did a terrific job of deadening and damping the doors. Very nicely done ! How about a couple more pics to show the doors finished and the tweeter pods in place and mounted. A few 'finished' pics...


Thanks for the compliment. Much appreciated! I'll take a few snaps of the final pics once I put everything back together.


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just uploaded the final pics of the install. Enjoy!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Good work! Those doors look awesome! Hope your happy with it mate! Thats all that matters.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Very well done.
I'll be doing an installation soon in my fathers S2000 so its helpful to see all of the build pics.

Oddly enough, his car has a component set installed. I figured this was a factory option. It has the tweeter mounted midway up the door with a scan-speak looking grill. Is this an aftermarket job or did these vehicles have that option?
Also, how much clearance is there under the seats? I was thinking of using the new Arc mini amps under there to power a 2way component set and (maybe) a JL stealthbox in the trunk.


----------



## caraudiofan21 (Nov 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Very well done.
> I'll be doing an installation soon in my fathers S2000 so its helpful to see all of the build pics.
> 
> Oddly enough, his car has a component set installed. I figured this was a factory option. It has the tweeter mounted midway up the door with a scan-speak looking grill. Is this an aftermarket job or did these vehicles have that option?
> Also, how much clearance is there under the seats? I was thinking of using the new Arc mini amps under there to power a 2way component set and (maybe) a JL stealthbox in the trunk.


If it's a 2000/2001 model (the AP1) then it's aftermarket for sure. 2002+ model came with front components so those could be factory or aftermarket. 

The isn't much space under the seat. A few owners were able to squeeze a small amp underneath it, you can find some dimensions here:

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=44955&st=0&#entry509656


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

caraudiofan21 said:


> If it's a 2000/2001 model (the AP1) then it's aftermarket for sure. 2002+ model came with front components so those could be factory or aftermarket.
> 
> The isn't much space under the seat. A few owners were able to squeeze a small amp underneath it, you can find some dimensions here:
> 
> http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=44955&st=0&#entry509656



How about integration of the factory steering wheel controls?

Has anyone had success with the PAC SWI models on the S2000?
http://www.pac-audio.com/products/productsCatagory.asp?mmSearch=Steering Wheel Interface


----------



## beyondredline9k (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice job!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I gotta say, I would NOT worry with doing 3 ways in that car! I think your
just blowing money. Sure I have a sports car with a top that comes out and
I do have 3ways BUT if I didn't already have them and a processor which has
hi/mid/midbass with time alignment. I wouldn't do it! You can get just as good
a sound from a nice set of 2 ways, ALL things being equil. I damn sure would
worry with various different panel construction, doors, kicks and pillars. Way
too much work for a nickle if you get my meaning. Just get the best possible
2 way you can afford, stick as much and as good a power to it as possible and
ENJOY YOURSELF, and the car!

Nice work so far......


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice work so far. The S2k is def a tight squeeze when it comes to doing an install.


----------

